

Ask HN: How does your business share important information? - odonnellryan

Hey Hacker News!<p>Started thinking about how companies can share and keep important information &quot;on top of the stack&quot; recently, so I thought I&#x27;d ask the community.<p>How does your company share and make known important information? Email? Some kind of service? Maybe physical mediums?<p>Doesn&#x27;t matter what kind of information. Happy clients, new products, new management, etc.. :)
======
itsathrowaway
Digital signs

